# valentine weekend



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

would anyone be interested in a meet for valentine w/end somewhere in the southwest ie somerset/devon area 
chapter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Valentine*

Hi

Are you thinking of Friday 15th - Sunday 17th?

Russell


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

yes ! i was looking at this site but they have last years dates so a have emailed them
http://www.whatsonexmoor.co.uk/links/blackcock.htm
or here 
http://www.homefarmholidaypark.co.uk/booking.htm
chapter


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

It's my birthday on valentines day can I come??? Is it anywhere near Glasgow :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

yes just pop down the m6 and m5 to j22 about 400 miles
chapter


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

chapter - the Blackcock is not far from me, we haven't stayed there, too close to home, the camp site is on the opposite side of the road from the pub. It isn't far from South Molton.... 

Unfortunately without a motorhome, we can't join you....its no good sleeping in the Clio.... 

Have fun...

Carol


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i will be booking http://www.homefarmholidaypark.co.uk/booking.htm
i have received an email informing me that there is entertainment on sat 16th (the drifters with ray lewis)
chapter


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*VALENTINE W/END?*

IS THE VALENTINE W/END MEET STILL HAPPENING? IF SO WHERE,HOW MUCH,ETC


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi kafriz

All details are listed in the meets calender on the front page

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=149

Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this w/end is also the start of the school half term in the bristol area and this is a great site for kids 
chapter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going to join Chapter Steve at Home Farm for Valentine Meet? come on you know you want to :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thank lady j 
i have had a lot of pm's so anyone who has booked at home farm see here  please add your name to the list on the meets page as this is a v/large site so that we can look out for one another
chapter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

home farm as added there entertainment for the year this includes the drifters for the valentine meet next wekend see here
chapter


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi chapter there is also entertainment Fri. night and the entrance is free both nights. I have not put my name on the list yet but 99% sure i'll be there . Would it be advisable for the first ones to get there to inform reception where they are parked so that the later arrivals can be directed to the same area.?

Alex.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

as an informal meet we can not use the MHF name when booking so book direct with home farm (see meets page) and add your name to the list and i will pm all next week 
ps there is also a valentine dinner this must be booked before the 11th feb
chapter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi linal i sent a pm to you but i have now found your post the rules are set by MHF for meets and rallies, so far there are 3 names on the list but i have 11 pm's from members how say the may be coming ie going to just turn up and pay on the day depending on the weather ect and 2 non members that have booked for saturday only (my inlaws )
i will be there @ 8 pm and will have my MHF membership a4 size fixed to my s/screen and one in the rear window and also a p/card size one standing on a table in the club/bar from around 9pm 
if any one wishs to camp near us please pm me and i will send you my full name and m/h reg number 
chapter


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Chapter thanks got your pm . Did the campsite give you a pitch no. when you booked or do you just pitch where you like the reason I ask is I'll be there about lunch time or maybe even Thursday so shall I stick a M H F sign in window if no pitches allocated 

Alex.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Valentine Meet*

Hi all proposed Valentiners we will probably arrive arround lunchtime on Friday. We have booked for the evening meal on Saturday. Payment up front obviously not a trusting lot. 
Would be nice if we could identify each other upon arrival.
I have not had any sort of pitch number all they have asked me is how long is it ??

Steve & Val


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi all i have just check my booking i am in green hard standing i have the a 6 and feb 17 on my booking receipt
pneumatician (steve) do you have the same on yours 
we have also booked for the meal 
chapter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

pneumatician if you have not received your booking give them a call ours came two after booking 
chapter


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi chapter do you know what time the meal (if ordered) is set for? and do you know if it is eaten in the same room as the caberet.?

Alex.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

sorry i have to say no and no cherry booked it and did not ask 
chapter


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

cant see the meal on the website. how much is it ? need to find out what im doing with work b4 i can make a decision if i can get there
gary


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the cost is £19.50 pp and you will need to book tomarrow (for the meal) its the last day to place an order 
also if you traveling down for the w/end can you pop your name on the list please see here
chapter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

would anyone planning to come along this weekend please post or pm me as this is a large site with different area's for dog and non dog owners and also long stay and short stay and rv pitches 
chapter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

weather looking ok for the w/end see here
chapter


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi chapter got my tickets thro & state green hardstanding I have m/homefacts sticker on front windscreen . Too late to book meal by the time I remembered I was on my way up country see you tomorrow.

Alex.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

ask when you get there (the meal) see you friday evening it seems i have to buy the 1st round 
chapter


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Valentine Meet*

Twas but a jest  good job we are only 4 + 4.
Just noticed and read the not so small print.
We are No 10 Green Hardstanding we will have a MIFF notice on a window somewhere.

Did you see the bit about fan heaters, Chip Fryers etc. How are caravaners supposed to keep warm and cook ?
We primarily use a microwave and Brovoska. Weather permitting outside.
Think its best just to keep stum don't you ?

See you there
Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i think my blow air heating will be of the electric variety
chapter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thank you all for the pm's we are so glad you had a good time and it was great to put faces to names the next one will be on a smaller site and not half term maybe here
thank you all for coming
chapter


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Chapter thanks for running valentine meet not only did you sort out excellent weather but the entertainment (The Drifters) on Sat. evening was 1st. class.

Alex.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thanks alex i see you and pneumatician (steve and val ) in the la strada m/h are joining you in france for the brass bands 
chapter


----------

